# What is right???



## 2manygirls (Sep 17, 2012)

We have been seperated for 3 months. He wants a divorce, acutally from day one. Over time he has changed alot. I think he just honestly wants freedom to do as he pleases and sleep around. I have 3 children all teenagers. When his weekends roll around with no kids he becomes a different man, no one is allowed to talk to him. And no one is allowed to know what he is doing. He has also become very sneaky. He has hired a lawyer, and only wants to use his. He wants me to sit down and tell him what all I want. The problem is I dont know what all i can get. I need help?


----------



## Daisy82 (Sep 4, 2012)

Get a lawyer for yourself! Going through something similar and bottom line, you have to protect yourself. If you guys are able to come to an agreement on most things, great. But YOUR lawyer will help guide you. If you were to go with just one lawyer, understand that reguardless that lawyer is only working for one of you, him. Sure if you agree on everything, you can have one lawyer draw up the paperwork. But again, the lawyer will not advise you in anyway. Get a lawyer BEFORE you sign anything! Best of luck!


----------



## 2manygirls (Sep 17, 2012)

I am going to sit down with him, to go over things. I just know there is more I could be getting and no one is going to tell me. And where I live he has to pay for the lawyer. I just know at this point I have to protect myself and my kids. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Getting a lawyer for yourself is the way to go. He is sneaky and seeing other women. He can't be trusted! An attorney will look after your interest. Your husband will not.


----------

